# دروس فى البريمافيرا و التخطيط



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (1 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حتى تعم الفائده اليكم الدروس التاليه
دروس تعلم البريمافيرا من 1 الى 7*
http://www.4shared.com/file/90212093.../lesson_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/90216150...lesson_23.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/90381348...lesson_45.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/90384773...lesson_67.html
*دروس فى التخطيط و متابعة العمل*
http://www.4shared.com/file/17685460...lanning_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/17686534...lanning_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/17686576...lanning_3.html
*درس فى التعامل مع المشروع الهدف*
http://www.4shared.com/file/17681344..._Baseline.html
*خطة عماره كامله تطبيق عملى باستخدام بريمافيرا 6.1*
http://www.4shared.com/file/17822251.../__online.html
مع رجائى الخاص بالتعليق المفيد سواء بتعديل خطأ او إضافه نافعه
مع خالص تمنياتى لكم بالمنفعه


----------



## محمد مطر (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وحزاك الله كل خير...
جاري التحميل...


----------



## habeeba (2 مارس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## بودى59 (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
وربنا يحفظ لك فدوى ويمنى


----------



## saadson (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا ع الموضوع
وجاري ا لتحميل


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## mezohazoma (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Nader Hussain (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa55 (8 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## aidsami (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## arch_hamada (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك وحزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## ismail abufatima (16 يونيو 2012)

تسلم كتييييير ابو فدوى ... بس ياريت كمان برايمافيرا 3 لاني محتاجه ضروري


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات القيمة


----------



## أبوتقي (21 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
وربنا يحفظ لك فدوى ويمنى


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور جداا


----------

